# Question about upcoming Riddler kit...



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

Has anyone heard or seen how all the question marks on the suit will be handled? Are they sculpted or etched into the kit? Decals? A stencil? 

Very curious as it seem like they're going to be a nightmare to do no matter what.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a good... _question_!


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

John P said:


> That's a good... _question_!


Neither the thought of hand painting them all nor applying dozens of tiny decals seems very appealing, does it? I predict much frustration and cursing no matter how they're done...LOL.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Styrene Dude said:


> Neither the thought of hand painting them all nor applying dozens of tiny decals seems very appealing, does it? I predict much frustration and cursing no matter how they're done...LOL.




The Cult site said the ? would be decals. I would think that it would be laid out in sections, not individual ?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

If it were true to 'Aurora-style' they should probably be engraved. I wonder if question marks made from 'window mask' vinyl would look more accurate to the costume compared to paint or decal.

I wonder if anyone will sculpt the green suit coat and trousers over the leotard for his other look.


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

Steve H said:


> If it were true to 'Aurora-style' they should probably be engraved. I wonder if question marks made from 'window mask' vinyl would look more accurate to the costume compared to paint or decal.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will sculpt the green suit coat and trousers over the leotard for his other look.


The kit is him wearing the full suit, not the leotard.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Styrene Dude said:


> The kit is him wearing the full suit, not the leotard.


Well, that's what I get for assuming! Because I might argue that the leotard is a more 'mass familiar' look for the Riddler, at least the Frank Gorshin version. 

So then reverse that, will anyone be sanding off the suit detail to make the leotard look? 

Conversely, there may need to be paint masks made for those that want to do the plaid in shades of green suit from the pilot. Or super crazy decals. 

Might need a resin elephant mask (gas mask) for that...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd prefer them engraved.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm planning on a pattern mask to answer that "question" You would lay it down, spray thru it and then lift and repeat

I think I heard the kit would have decals


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When will this be coming out? And it will be decals.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would be great if it was both engraved and decals included.0


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm gonna have to figure something else out. There is no way in hell I'm putting 100+ water slide decals on a kit. They need to make a sheet of stickers too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Styrene Dude said:


> I'm gonna have to figure something else out. There is no way in hell I'm putting 100+ water slide decals on a kit...


Chicken.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Styrene Dude said:


> I'm gonna have to figure something else out. There is no way in hell I'm putting 100+ water slide decals on a kit. They need to make a sheet of stickers too.




Oh?


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

John P said:


> Oh?


Yep....I have some major deficiency when it comes to decals. LOL I've never been able to apply or set them properly. I've ruined several paint jobs trying to put them on.

Tell you what...I'll paint my kit and then send it to you and you can do all the decals. :wink2:


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

Problem solved...I found a guy who says he an scan the water slide decal sheet and reproduce the question marks in self adhesive laser cut vinyl.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Styrene Dude said:


> Problem solved...I found a guy who says he an scan the water slide decal sheet and reproduce the question marks in self adhesive laser cut vinyl.


Then you'll have twice as many ?s to apply, since each one will have the dot as a separate piece!


----------



## Styrene Dude (Feb 9, 2017)

John P said:


> Then you'll have twice as many ?s to apply, since each one will have the dot as a separate piece!


No, they come with a front peel layer that lifts the entire decal off the backing. You just position the decal and peel the front off.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh! that's much better.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Shew you guys... I bought a Fine Molds 1/35 Japanese WW2 tank and it comes with a tiny 1/35 Japanese school girl figure in a Wartime school uniform. You get a bazillion microscopic white flowers that go in rows up and down her pants to make a floral pattern. The whole figure is under 2 inches tall...


----------

